

OSCON 2007 - Simon Peyton-Jones - A Taste of Haskell Part I [video] - eru
http://blip.tv/file/324976

======
eru
Slides at [http://research.microsoft.com/~simonpj/papers/haskell-
tutori...](http://research.microsoft.com/~simonpj/papers/haskell-
tutorial/TasteOfHaskell.pdf)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm. Doesn't load for me ... Any mirrors? I've looked but can't find one. The
video is useless because you can't really ever see the screen/slides/code/etc.

~~~
eru
Strange, it loaded for me yesterday. Now it doesn't load for me either.

